# My R32 GTR - Apexi Single



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

Well all I got my GTR today ! A few niggles but overall a cracking car with loads of goodies on it !!

Sorry about the pics but the weather wasnt great so it got dirty just getting it somewhere light enough to take some !


----------



## wardy88 (Jul 20, 2009)

dude have you reversed into the wall ?

wardy


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL no !!!

Just looks close but there was actually a fair bit of space LOL


----------



## Trelawny'sGTR (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice mate! Love the Volk wheels. Have you got a spec list? Who makes the front bumper?

Cheers Jon.


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

I do mate yes  But I will post it up once im sure that its accurate as theres a few things on it im a bit dubious about ! LOL

All in all though it is a fully forged lump, possibly an N1 block running the big apexi AX75 turbo. Its mated up to a custom made titanium manifold, theres a huge external wastegate which is watercooled. Its got what looks to be a full trust exhaust system.

The bodykit is all Trust genuine stuff, though I believe the front bumper albeit a trust item is actually a customised R34 one. 

Like I say though I need to make sure some of the stuff on the spec list is indeed true however so far it all seems to be there.

Full HKS hard pipe kit and FMIC, twin Z32 Mafs, SARD 720cc injectors, Quantum Coilovers.

The only think Im gutted about is that the centres for the wheels are missing  I hope I can find some somewhere !

I will confirm as much as I can and get a proper spec list up ASAP 

Goes well though ! but got a wastegate issue just now so having to take it easy.


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

Forgot to add, the car was an Original JVS/Powervehicles Andy Gray car imported through the Edinburgh garage back in 2004. Got all the paperwork etc etc and it was apparently built by Garage Fukui now knows as SPL Phoenix's Power.

I have contacted them in Japan and am awaiting confirmation of them building it and its true spec.


----------



## Trelawny'sGTR (Mar 30, 2009)

You have yourself a fine gtr there. Like the bodykit and it sits very well. Sweet! :thumbsup: Will be good to find the cars true spec so you know what you're dealing with. 
I have some Volk centre caps but unfortunately they're attatched to the wheels on my car! lol! I think newera had some, so it might be worth giving them a bell. Trades under Matty32 on here.
Like you said, take it easy until the wastegate things sorted, then enjoy it to its full!

Jon


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

Cheers for the comments Jon, Ill be down to nab your wheel centres later  LOL 

Im just up so off out to piss off the neighbours and see if I can fix the wastegate issue, its a case of ripping out vac pipes so at least it shouldnt be noisey at this time of the day ! LOL

Hoping to get some better pictures later today too


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

Lovely looking 32 you got yourself there. You just need to invest in a decent camera now.


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL cheeky begger ! I already have a good one but these were just snapped quickly with my iphone in a badly lit car park hence the crap quality


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice

it doesnt look like a moddified 34 bumper


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

As Matty said, doesn't look like an R34 modified - just a Trust Gracer R32 front, have the same on my GT-R 

Lovely looking car and decent spec - love the wing


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wing looks like the blitz r34 gtr wing


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Top 32 - good find - apart from that rear wing (not my cup of tea.)

Which type of quantums are fitted?

We need more pics!!!!


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

very nice

Is the bonnet welded shut?


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

Been mainly concentrating on my wastegate issue so apologies for lack of more details and pics, starting to get a bit of a spec list together now though and can confirm alot of the parts claimed to be fitted are indeed there 

Ill try to get some proper shots of her tomorrow for you guys. And hopefully some sort of a spec list up !

Indeed your right it is the trust gracer r32 GTR full kit including the bumper  Its not a modifed r34 one as the previous (for a short period) owner had said. To be fair he did say he honestly didnt have a clue about cars !!

I have contacted Phoenix's Power in Japan who built the car and hopefully they can tell me more.

If anyone knows what spoiler it is can you let me know ? I have no Idea of the make !

I have some questions regarding the engine for you guys too, I know r32 GTR's normally have a Black rocker/Cam cover and a black plenum.

I know the engine in mine was fully rebuilt 5000 miles ago before it was brought to the UK HOWEVER, my cam covers are Silver and I dont just mean painted silver, they look factory finish ?? Did any GTR's come with silver cam covers ??

Also my plenum is Silver too and not painted. As expected too everything is brand new. Hopefully you will see what I mean from the pictures when I put them up tomorrow.

Someone suggested it may be a Greddy plenum as it seems to sit lower ?


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

lightspeed said:


> Top 32 - good find - apart from that rear wing (not my cup of tea.)
> 
> Which type of quantums are fitted?
> 
> We need more pics!!!!


Not got a clue mate !! there purple kinda HKS colour, they are height adjustable but certainly not damping adjustable from the top as far as I can tell. Ive not had a chance to look at them properly though as I need to get the key for the wheels off the bloke as it wasnt with the rest of the stuff LOL

Its just the std internal type hex key but I gave mine away with my RX7 lol ! hope I dont get a puncture till I get the key !

PS ..... im a fud !!! the wheels centres are all there after all, they just dont cover the nuts like I thought they should LOL


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

the wing is do-luck!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Adjustable Quantums either have a round adjuster on the top of the piston rod that you can twist with your fingertips or have a small hole that you use a 3mm allen key in.

You can get non-adjustable and double adjustable (remote gas canister) versions too.


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

ahh they are then, theres a wee hole in the top  

What are they like ? I mean are they meant to be any good ? They feel pretty good although I think one of the rears is knocking slightly despite them being almost new ! LOL It may just be a topmount though. Still to check


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok from poking about etc and checking with the spec I was given I can now confirm the spec appears to be as follows.

Engine:

Fully Rebuilt and refreshed N1 RB26DETT (Possibly R34 Varient - TBC with SPL)
N1 Crank
Uprated Oil Pump (Make TBC)
Uprated Water pump (Make TBC)
Uprated Rods (Make TBC)
Uprated Pistons (Make TBC)
Uprated Cams (Make TBC - Likely HKS)
Uprated Fuel Pump (Make TBC)
Uprated FPR (Make TBC)
HKS steel head gasket
HKS Tubular Exhaust Manifold
HKS Hard Pipe Kit
HKS Intercooler
HKS Oil Filter Relocation Kit
HKS Oil Cooler
SARD Oil Filter
NGK Racing Iridium Plugs
Denso 720 CC Injectors
Remapped ECU - Phoenix's Power
Greddy Plenum (TBC)
Apexi AX75F82 Ball Bearing Turbine (750 bhp Rating)
Apexi Racing Wastegate
Apexi Screamer Pipe
Apexi Hard Intake Pipe
Apexi 4" GT Racing V Band Downpipe
Apexi 4" GT Racing Mid Pipe
Apexi 4" GT Racing Rear Box
Apexi Twin Filters
Twin Z32 MAF's
Earls Braided oil Feed
Earls Braided oil Return
Blitz Dual SBC Boost Controller
Nismo Engine Mounts

Transmission:

Fully Rebuilt Gearbox with uprated shaft bearings (Possibly OS Giken Gearset TBC with SPL)
Ogura Racing Tripple Plate Clutch
Ogura Racing Lightened and Balanced Flywheel
Uprated Front LSD (Make TBC)
2 Way Rear LSD (Make TBC)
Nismo Gearbox Mounts

Suspension / Handling:

Quantum Racing Adjustable Coilovers
18" x 10" Volk Racing GT-C Forged 2 Piece Rims

Bodywork:

Trust Gracer Front Bumper
Trust Gracer Side Skirts
Trust Gracer Rear Bumper
Do-Luck Adjustable Rear Wing


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

Wheres pics of under the bonnet ? I need engine porn


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

Nexen said:


> Wheres pics of under the bonnet ? I need engine porn


Ok please bear in mind ive not had a chance to clean it up yet but heres the only pic I have from the original advert.

I will deffo get some of my own soon enough though


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Sideways Steve said:


> If anyone knows what spoiler it is can you let me know ? I have no Idea of the make !


Could be a Do-Luck type one. :thumbsup:

http://www.do-luck.co.uk/images/bnr34rearwing.jpg




Sideways Steve said:


> Someone suggested it may be a Greddy plenum as it seems to sit lower ?


A Greddy one is much fatter at the rear of the block where as the standard one thins down considerably.


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

willrobdon said:


> Could be a Do-Luck type one. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.do-luck.co.uk/images/bnr34rearwing.jpg
> 
> ...


Yup found out the wing thing last night mate and indeed is a Do-luck one

Ill have a look at the plenum later and see if it thins down or not, i think its an even "fatness" all the way though from memory so would that be a greddy one ?


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## mrpsychopath (Aug 2, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok folks, apologies once again for the pictures but there a bit better and I managed to get a chance to wash her and get some engine shots 

I will get proper daytime pictures with my proper camera at the weekend 

Oh and my wastegate is now fixed !!!  I removed it and cleaned it all up and now its working perfectly. Took loads of pics of that so Ill do a writeup for future reference !!!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Stock Nissan plenum.

Quantum Dampers are awesome.

QUANTUM RACING SHOCKS

Quantum Racing Suspension


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

Cool cheers! I thought there always black from the factory ? It doesn't look like it's ever been painted ?


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

Bit of an update on the spec now as got confirmation of a few more things:

Gutted about the pistons but hey ho ! At least I think there just new stock ones as there stamped 05U on the crowns. Confirmed that by pulling the plugs and looking in the bores. It is all deffo brand new though so at least thats something 

I suppose I cant grumble as the only info about the engine basically said (new fully rebuild engine with uprated parts)

Heres hoping that the uprated parts bit refers to the oil and water pump !

Deffo has got cams though as you can tell from the slightly lumpy idle  Ill check that out at the weekend by pulling the covers off 

Engine:

Fully Rebuilt and refreshed R33 RB26DETT 
Uprated Oil Pump (Make TBC)
Uprated Water pump (Make TBC)
Uprated Rods (Make TBC)
New Std Pistons 
Uprated Cams (Make TBC - Likely HKS)
Uprated Fuel Pump (Make TBC)
Remotely Mounted Uprated FPR
HKS Metal head gasket
HKS Tubular Exhaust Manifold
HKS Hard Pipe Kit
HKS Intercooler
HKS Oil Filter Relocation Kit
HKS Oil Cooler
SARD Oil Filter
NGK Racing Iridium Plugs
Denso 720 CC Injectors
Remapped ECU - Phoenix's Power
New Std Plenum 
Apexi AX75F82 Ball Bearing Turbine (750 bhp Rating)
Apexi 60mm Racing Wastegate
Apexi Screamer Pipe
Apexi Hard Intake Pipe
Apexi 4" GT Racing V Band Downpipe
Apexi 4" GT Racing Mid Pipe
Apexi 4" GT Racing Rear Box
Apexi Twin Filters
Twin Z32 MAF's
Earls Braided oil Feed
Earls Braided oil Return
Blitz Dual SBC Boost Controller
Nismo Engine Mounts

Transmission:

Fully Rebuilt Gearbox with uprated shaft bearings (Possibly OS Giken Gearset TBC with SPL)
Ogura Racing Triple Plate Clutch
Ogura Racing Lightened and Balanced Flywheel
Uprated Front LSD (Make TBC)
2 Way Rear LSD (Make TBC)
Nismo Gearbox Mounts

Suspension / Handling:

Quantum Racing Adjustable Coilovers
18" x 10" Volk Racing GT-C Forged 2 Piece Rims

Bodywork:

Trust Gracer Front Bumper
Trust Gracer Side Skirts
Trust Gracer Rear Bumper
Do-Luck Adjustable Rear Wing


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice 

Rog


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

Well at last, I got a reply back from phoeniixs power re the spec of my GTR  Im well chuffed !!!!

Low Boost 1.3 Bar - 550+ ps
High Boost 1.8 Bar - 600+ ps

Boost control off - 1 bar - 400ish ps

Engine:

Fully Rebuilt and refreshed R34 RB26DETT
Extensive headwork
R34 GTR Ported Plenum
Ported and Matched throttle bodies
Nismo N1 Oil Pump
Nismo N1 Water pump
HKS Cams
Adjustable Pulleys
Kevlar Timing Belt
Denso Hi Flow Fuel Pump
Remotely Mounted Uprated FPR
HKS Metal head gasket
HKS Hard Pipe Kit
HKS Intercooler
HKS Oil Filter Relocation Kit
HKS Oil Cooler
SARD Oil Filter
NGK Racing Iridium Plugs
Denso 720 CC Injectors
Remapped ECU - Phoenix's Power
Apexi Tubular Stainless Exhaust Manifold
Apexi AX75F82 Ball Bearing Turbine (750 bhp Rating)
Apexi 60mm Racing Wastegate
Apexi Screamer Pipe
Apexi Hard Intake Pipe
Apexi 4" N1 EXTi Titanium V Band Downpipe
Apexi 4" N1 EXTi Titanium Mid Pipe
Apexi 4" N1 EXTi Titanium Rear Box
Apexi Twin Filters
Twin Z32 MAF's
Earls Braided oil Feed
Earls Braided oil Return
Blitz Dual SBC Boost Controller
Nismo Engine Mounts

Transmission:

Fully Rebuilt Gearbox with uprated shaft bearings and gearset (1st to 3rd)
Ogura Racing Triple Plate Clutch
Ogura Racing Lightened and Balanced Flywheel
1.5 Way Front LSD
2 Way Rear LSD
Nismo Gearbox Mounts

Suspension / Handling:

Quantum Racing Adjustable Coilovers
Driftworks Hicas Removal Kit
Endless Grooved Front Discs
Endless Drilled Rear Discs
Endless Front Pads
Endless Rear Pads
18" x 9" Volk Racing GT-C Forged 2 Piece Rims
Toyo T1-r's 265/35 R18
Bridgestone Potenza 265/35 R18

Bodywork:

Trust Gracer Front Bumper
Trust Gracer Side Skirts
Trust Gracer Rear Bumper Spats
Stock R32 GTR Rear Wing

The turbo is rated to run between 1.3 and 2.2 bar which gives a range of 550 to 750 bhp.

If I run on the wastegate spring I make about 1 bar but because im outwith the recommended operating range of the turbo its spoolup is quite sluggish until higher RPM so it makes it ideal for daily use Smile

As soon as you even run on low boost it turns into a wild animal, it really is like night and day !

In this sort of weather on low boost it will happily light up all 4 wheels even in 4th ! Ive only been able to use her once on 1.8 bar so far due to the weather and it was just ridiculous !

Every day I drive this car i love it more and more, it truely is a weapon ! I'm itching to get it on track but missed a day yesterday as I've got a broken wrist at the moment 

Next on the list now that I have sorted the lips on my rims and got a stock rear wing back on is to do something with the brakes because there useless !!!!


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

hOLY!!! You got a massiv bargin there m8...saw the car for sale well below 8k init? damn..


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

to be fair yes and no...

It was cheap but only months before was sold to the guy I got her from for around the £10k mark.

I knew the original importer and the original owner who had the car built so I knew of the car, I justs didnt know its full spec hence wrote to Phoenix's power In japan back at the start of December.

They got back over the weekend and confirmed the spec albeit their english wasnt the best so there may be a few slight mistakes.

The guy I bought the car from was a 22 year old bloke who had an m3 before it. He saw the advert and the only part he cared about was where it said 600bhp.....

He had it for about 3 months and in that time managed to break a few things which I have now put right. I have also went to the trouble of sorting the wheels etc which all had been left for the 3 months as hed just been roasting the car about for that time without giving a crap.

It was in a bit of a state albeit externally looked perfect.

He got into some trouble with owing banks money for the m3 which he no longer owned, then the money he took out to but the R32 as well.

Luckily the car is clear of finance as he bought it via private sale for cash hence I went in and was able to get it at what can only be described as a ridiculous price.

Obvioualsy that will be kept to myself as if the time comes when I wish to sell her ill be aiming for what its really worth now that its all perfect again 

So in short, yes it was a cheap car but I have put in some serious hours which if I'd had to use garages would have cost me £1,000's I only bought it because I knew id be doing the work myself 

Sadly I think if anyone else had bought her it would have been to strip for parts rather than to repair due to the labour that would have been needed getting her back to scratch.

but now shes safe and running sweeter than ever


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

p.s. apologies for the spelling mistakes as im having to type left handed due to my wrist lol !

Also the reason there was so much confusion around whether or not it was an r34 engine or not is because they used the stock r32 loom and individual coilpacks on the 34 lump to make it a straight forward swap, thats why it doesnt have a black cas. This was all confirmed via Phoenix power themselves and through research and posts on skylines australia


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Weren't the R34 GTR plenums bare silver from standard?

bob


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

I believe so but it wasnt enough to confirm it had an r34 engine as someone could have stripped the paint off the r32 one  Its nice to know for sure now though from the folk who built it  I mean, if you cant believe them then who can u believe ?


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

WTF?


----------



## gaz2002 (Mar 17, 2004)

Good work mate, hope your wrist is better soon and I can get a look at this monster at one of the gatherings in Glasgow.

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

you will do mate ! Im dying to see yours as Ive never seen a red one in real life, only pictures ! lol


----------

